# Erkennen von Fischen im Wasser



## Hechtangler1998 (27. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich würde gerne wissen woran ich erkennen kann, dass in einem Gewässer Fische sind. 
Danke schon einmal im voraus!|wavey:


----------



## Endmin (27. März 2012)

*AW: Erkennen von Fischen im Wasser*

Hey, meistens sieht man kleine Fische an der Oberfläche springen oder aufsteigen. Das zeigt sich meistens dann durch kleine Ringe und platschern an der Wasseroberfläche.

Wenn im Sommer die Sonne scheint, sieht man oft Karpfen, Schleien, Graskarpfen, Hechte und co. an der Oberfläche.

Eine Polarisationsbrille hilft einem dabei die Fische besser zu erkennen, da sie ein wenig der Spiegelung von dem Wasser nimmt.

gruß Tim


----------



## Pascalh (27. März 2012)

*AW: Erkennen von Fischen im Wasser*

Hechtbiss und Karpfenbiss auf Sicht kommt extrem gut  aber das nur mal so


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Erkennen von Fischen im Wasser*



Hechtangler1998 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde gerne wissen woran ich erkennen kann, dass in einem Gewässer Fische sind.
> Danke schon einmal im voraus!|wavey:



In fast jedem Tümpel schwimmen Fische rum. Mit der Angel und verschiedenen Ködern kannst du herausfinden welche es sind....


----------



## maflomi01 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Erkennen von Fischen im Wasser*

z.b. eine spur aus Bläschen an der Oberfläche die sich noch bewegt zeugt meist von fischen die im Boden wühlen,
ringe sind Fische die Insekten von der Oberfläche Pflücken,
das Klatschen oder auch eine Welle die sich nicht wie der Rest verhält sind Raubfische und ein schmatzen in der Nacht sind entweder andere Angler oder Aale die sich irgendein Kriech oder Krabbeltier von irgendetwas runter lutscht ,
es gibt noch viele weiter anzeichen für fisch im Gewässer einfach Augen und Ohren offen halten


----------

